# HID xenon headlight problem



## Flee67 (Dec 21, 2001)

I've noticed lately that my driver's side HID light seems to be aimed higher than the other one - other drivers have noticed, too, as they've been flashing me on the road...somedays there's more of a disparity than others (sometimes none at all)...today I started looking at other BMW's w/ HID xenons and noticed this X5 with the same "problem,"....is there something wrong w/ the self-leveling system, or is this "normal"?
Thanks


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't know if this is an actual 'problem' or your left Xenon is just aimed to high.

I would try this:

- When you first put on your lights, see how they reflect against a garage door, if the left one is higher than you might want to adjust it.

There is an adjustment in the engine compartment that looks like a star, it's located behind the headlight. Try reaiming it yourself.

Originally I felt both my Xenon's were too low and I adjusted them myself and they are much better now


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

The driver's side lamp should be slightly lower than the passenger's side, to prevent blinding oncoming drivers. You could try adjusting the driver's side lamp, but it sounds like it's not angled consistently, so it may be the auto-leveling. I'd take it in for service.


----------



## command (Jul 30, 2010)

i think you need check the self-leveling power control moule.

May this part have problem.


----------

